
Harvard Applied Math 226 Neural Computation - RSchaeffer
https://github.com/RylanSchaeffer/AM226-neural-computation
======
RSchaeffer
I just finished this fantastic class taught by Cengiz Pehlevan
([https://pehlevan.seas.harvard.edu/](https://pehlevan.seas.harvard.edu/)), so
I thought I might share the lectures and exercises with HN.

